# Used Jet JJ-6CS jointer, seems to be a bargain



## tomd

Looks like you made a realy good deal on a good machine.


----------



## fisherdoug09

Thats a good find. I am checking Craigs list daily for a jointer and a Jet drum sander. Not much luck though. They seem to go right away. Doug


----------



## dbhost

Jointers, except 4" models, and the old Craftsman models seem to get snapped up really fast around here. You managed to get a good deal on a decent older machine… Hard to tell from your pics though, kind of dark in there…. Looks like it just needs some cleaning, sharpening, and maybe a little bit of paint…


----------



## TJU

I'm going to put my jj-6csx on craigs list today. It is only 6 years old and runs great. Extra set of knives and a mobile base. How much should I ask? $300?? Grand Rapids MI.
I hope you like your jointer, mine has been great. I'm only selling it because I upgraded to an 8" jointer.
Tim


----------



## ic3ss

TJU,

Depending on condition and age, I've been seeing them on Craigslist for mostly between $300 - $450. The newer white ones are at the upper end of this scale, and I've seen one that was asking $650 but he said it was new still in the box. New, they price at $750, so if it's in good shape and only six years old, I"d ask between $400 - $450 and go from there.

These prices are what I'm seeing in Oregon. You're local market may be different.

wayne


----------



## Ken90712

Nice score! Congrats to you!


----------



## jeff91

This is too funny, I'm going to look at this Jointer tonight from a guy re-selling it on Craig's list.

Serial numbers match !


----------



## jeff91

This Jointer gets around, I'm in Michigan.


----------



## jeff91

I just joined Lumberjocks today.


----------



## TeeQue

Just bought this same Jointer from a widow it is in great shape and the only flaw I found is that the springs are missing from the blade mounts. Will have to order some now along with some new knives. Only paid $175 and drove to Hickory NC from Columbia SC. Nice ride and was able to swing into Klingsport Woodworker Supply too. Way to much fun that day.


----------



## splintergroup

I bought the same thing (new) maybe 10 years ago (White paint) for $400. It's a fine machine when everything is dialed in.

FWW magazine had a simple jig that allowed the blades to be sharpened with a back bevel while installed. This is now the only method I use since aside from wicked sharp blades, they are all exactly the same height and parallel to the indeed table.

There also is a LJ posting with a similar jig.


----------

